# حصريا اكبر قاعدة هندسه مدنيه



## مصطفى مشرفه (11 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering and Structures
Civil Engineering and Architecture Database
Password:insaatica​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/287663053/Understanding_The_Response_Of_Composite_Structures_To_Fire.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287665021/User_s_Guide_Roller-Compacted_Concrete_Pavement.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2876635...revenet_Progressive_Collapse_Of_Buildings.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287664119/Use_Of_Deep_Columns_In_Special_Steel_Moment_Frames.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287664277/Use_Of_Geosynthetics_In_Dams.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2917666...ject_Planner_Ver_3.1_Courseware_Insaatica.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/287665256/Value_Engineering_And_Steel_Economy.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287676097/Vector_Mechanics_For_Engineers.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287676400/Water_Desalination.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287676761/Water_Supply__Water_Treatment.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287679789/Wavelets_In_The_Geoscience.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/197701745/Wavelets_In_The_Geoscience.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287681425/Welding_Manual__Haynes_Techbook_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2876918...inear.Solid.Mechanics._1984_._0471492884_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2876913..._Engineering_and_Construction__0471181153.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/254515212/_Ebook-ENG_-Eurocode_3__Part_1_11_feb2003_.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/254515809/_Ebook-ENG_-Eurocode_4__Part_2_set2004_.zip​ 
Civil Engineering and Architecture Files
Civil Engineering and Architecture Database
Password:insaatica​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/286042805/Steelwork_Corrosion_Control.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286032473/Steel_Designers_Manual__5th_Edition_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/291765820/Steel_Detailers__Manual_Insaatica.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/286039561/steel_structures_design___behaviour_Salman___Johnson_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2917714...s_Column_Problems_Lecture_Notes_Insaatica.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/286043404/Storage_Depots_-_Mobilization_Construction.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286043643/Strategic_Knowledge_Management_Technology.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286044016/Strategic_Planning_For_Project_Management_-_Maturity_Model.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293041759/Streets_and_the_Shaping_of_Towns_and_Cities_Summary.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/286047424/Strenght_of_Materials_And_Structures.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286050173/Strengthening_Of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structures.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286048719/Strength_Of_Materials.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2860502...tures_Subjected_To_Variable_Thermal_Loads.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286055455/Structural_Analysis_With_Finite_Elements.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286051415/Structural_Anal_ysis_of_Polymeric_Composite_Materials.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286058262/Structural_And_Stress_Analysis.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286058669/Structural_Design_And_Evaluation_Of_Outlet_Works.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2860589...tures_For_Local_Flood_Protection_Projects.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286059636/Structural_Dynamics_And_Vibration_In_Practice.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2917718...alysis_and_Design_Lecture_Notes_Insaatica.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/286060123/Structural_Engineer_s_Pocket_Book.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286061145/Structural_Grouts.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286062240/Structural_Lightweight_Concrete_For_Bridges.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286064404/Structural_Steel_Designer_s_Handbook__Fourth_Edition_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/291764931/Structural_Theory_Insaatica.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/2878323...work_in_Building_Part2__British_Standart_.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/286067783/Structural_Vibration_-_Analysis_and_Damping.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2917723...intenance_in_Flexible_Pavements_Insaatica.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/286069790/Systematic_Drilling_And_Blasting_For_Surface_Excavations.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286416015/Technical_Project_Planning__TPP__Process.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286464234/The_Design_Life_Of_Structures.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286449932/Textile_Composites_And_Inflatable_Structures.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286481247/Theory_Of_Elasticity.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286482012/Theory_Of_Elasticity_Of_An_Anisotropic_Body.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286451644/The_Alcali-Silica_Reaction_in_Concrete.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286461668/The_Art_of_Gothic.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2864642...eddable_Reference_Electrodes_For_Concrete.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/287478925/The_European_Guidelines_For_Self-Compacting_Concrete.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/2864761...ts_Basis_And_Fundamentals__Sixth_Edition_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/286476809/The_Right_Choice_For_Safe_Dams.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/291767897/Tips_and_Tricks_For_Using_AutoCAD_2009_Insaatica.zip​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (11 نوفمبر 2009)

وانتظرو المزيد قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني الكرام هذه قائمه بأسماء الكتب الموجوده امامكم وانتظرو المزيد قريبا ان شاء الله....وبالترتيب
Civil Engineering and Structures
Civil Engineering and Architecture Database


Understanding_The_Response_Of_Composite_Structures_To_Fire
User_s_Guide_Roller-Compacted_Concrete_Pavement
Use_Of_Catenary_Cables_To_Prevenet_Progressive_Collapse_Of_Buildings
Use_Of_Deep_Columns_In_Special_Steel_Moment_Frames
Use_Of_Geosynthetics_In_Dams
Using_Primavera_Project_Planner_Ver_3.1_Courseware_Insaatica
Value_Engineering_And_Steel_Economy
Vector_Mechanics_For_Engineers
Water_Desalination
Water_Supply__Water_Treatment
Wavelets_In_The_Geoscience
Welding_Manual__Haynes_Techbook
Wiley_.Stability.and.Nonlinear.Solid.Mechanics._1984
Wiley_Dictionary_of_Civil_Engineering_and_Construction
Ebook-ENG_-Eurocode_3__Part_1_11_feb2003
Ebook-ENG_-Eurocode_4__Part_2_set2004


Civil Engineering and Architecture Files
Civil Engineering and Architecture Database


Steelwork_Corrosion_Control
Steel_Designers_Manual__5th_Edition
Steel_Detailers__Manual_Insaatica
steel_structures_design___behaviour_Salman___Johnson
Steel_Structures_Details_Column_Problems_Lecture_Notes_Insaatica
Storage_Depots_-_Mobilization_Construction
Strategic_Knowledge_Management_Technology
Strategic_Planning_For_Project_Management_-_Maturity_Model
Streets_and_the_Shaping_of_Towns_and_Cities_Summary
Strenght_of_Materials_And_Structures
Strengthening_Of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structures
Strength_Of_Materials
Stress_Analysis_Of_Concrete_Structures_Subjected_To_Variable_Thermal_Loads
Structural_Analysis_With_Finite_Elements
Structural_Anal_ysis_of_Polymeric_Composite_Materials
Structural_And_Stress_Analysis
Structural_Design_And_Evaluation_Of_Outlet_Works
Structural_Design_Of_Closure_Structures_For_Local_Flood_Protection_Projects
Structural_Dynamics_And_Vibration_In_Practice
Structural_Engineering_Analysis_and_Design_Lecture_Notes_Insaatica.
Structural_Engineer_s_Pocket_Book
Structural_Grouts
Structural_Lightweight_Concrete_For_Bridges
Structural_Steel_Designer_s_Handbook__Fourth_Edition
Structural_Theory_Insaatica
Structural_Use_of_Steelwork_in_Building_Part2__British_Standart
Structural_Vibration_-_Analysis_and_Damping
Study_of_Common_Defects_and_Their_Repair_Maintenance_in_Flexible_Pavements_Insaatica
Systematic_Drilling_And_Blasting_For_Surface_Excavations
Technical_Project_Planning__TPP__Process
The_Design_Life_Of_Structures
Textile_Composites_And_Inflatable_Structures
Theory_Of_Elasticity
Theory_Of_Elasticity_Of_An_Anisotropic_Body
The_Alcali-Silica_Reaction_in_Concrete
The_Art_of_Gothic
The_Electrochemistry_And_Characteristics_Of_Embeddable_Reference_Electrodes_For_Concrete
The_European_Guidelines_For_Self-Compacting_Concrete
The_Finite_Element_Method-Its_Basis_And_Fundamentals__Sixth_Edition
The_Right_Choice_For_Safe_Dams
Tips_and_Tricks_For_Using_AutoCAD_2009_Insaatica


----------



## almahboob (12 نوفمبر 2009)

_شكرا لك على الطرح المميز _

_والمجهود الرائع _

_دمت في حفظ الرحمن _

_تحياتي _


----------



## hosniecg (12 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks for your effort ... If you please can you put it on another Server


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي hosniecg يمكنك تحميل هذه الملفات صباحا حيث ان الضغط عليها سيكون قليل..


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering and Building
Password: insaatica

http://rapidshare.com/files/284678664/ Pomza_Hammaddesinin_Tu_la_ueretiminde_Kullan_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285132188/ Pomza_Ve_Mineral_Katk_l__Ta__y_c__Hafif_Betonun_Mekanik_oezelliklerinin_Ara_t_r_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284678694/ Pomza_Ve_Mineral_Katk_l__Ta__y_c__Hafif_Betonun_Mekanik_oezelliklerinin_Ara_t_r_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287811332/ Poutrelles_Profiles_Et_Aciers_Marchands_Beams_Channels_And_Merchant_Bars_Trager.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287816305/ Practical_Design_of_Sheet_Pile_BulkHead.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285140695/ Practical_Rock_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284686098/ Practical_Rock_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287459820/ Practical_Straw_Bale_Building.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284688584/ Precast_Concrete_Materials__Manufacture__Properties_And_Usage.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285143420/ Precast_Concrete_Materials__Manufacture__Properties_And_Usage.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284691422/ Prefabricated_Vertical_Drains__Volume_1_-_Engineering_Guidelines.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285146094/ Prefabricated_Vertical_Drains__Volume_1_-_Engineering_Guidelines.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287481049/ Prefabrike_Anolu_Konsol_K__pr__lerin_Uzun_S__reli_Etkiler_Altae_nda_Davranae___ae_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284692023/ Prefabrike_Panolu_Yap_lar_n_Deprem_Guevenli_inin__rdelenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197941840/ Prefabrike_Panolu_Yap_lar_n_Deprem_Guevenli_inin__rdelenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285146743/ Prefabrike_Panolu_Yap_lar_n_Deprem_Guevenli_inin__rdelenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197940813/ Prefabrik_Kolonlar_n_Gue_lendirilmesinde_CFRP_ve__nce_Mantonun_Birlikte_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285146325/ Prefabrik_Kolonlar_n_Gue_lendirilmesinde_CFRP_ve__nce_Mantonun_Birlikte_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284691630/ Prefabrik_Kolonlar_n_Gue_lendirilmesinde_CFRP_ve__nce_Mantonun_Birlikte_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284691746/ Prefabrik_Yap_larda_Moment_Aktarabilen_Suenek_Kolon_-_Kiri__Birle_imleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285146536/ Prefabrik_Yap_larda_Moment_Aktarabilen_Suenek_Kolon_-_Kiri__Birle_imleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/288680645/ Primavera_6.0_Project_Management_-_Reference_Manual.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291761462/ Primavera_Project_Planner-Planning_and_Control_Guide_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291762537/ Primavera_Project_Planner_Reference_Manual_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284692339/ Principles_Of_Construction_Safety.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285147069/ Principles_Of_Construction_Safety.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/198336340/ Principles_Of_Construction_Safety.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/193705279/ Principles_of_Foundation_Engineering_and_Design_Braja_M._Das.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291778079/ Principles_of_Geotechnical_Engineering_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291763976/ Principles_of_Geotechnical_Engineering_Solutions_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284695172/ Principles_of_Structural_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285150301/ Principles_of_Structural_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284695239/ Priz_H_zland_r_c__Pueskuertme_Beton_Katk_lar_n_n_Dayan_ma_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285150369/ Priz_H_zland_r_c__Pueskuertme_Beton_Katk_lar_n_n_Dayan_ma_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284695272/ Problemli_Zeminlerde_Geoteknik__oezuemler.pdf 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285150447/ Problemli_Zeminlerde_Geoteknik__oezuemler.pdf 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285150772/ Procurement_Strategies_A_Relationship-based_Approach.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284695581/ Procurement_Strategies_A_Relationship-based_Approach.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285151330/ Progressive_Collapse_Resistance_Of_Steel_Building_Floors.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284696007/ Progressive_Collapse_Resistance_Of_Steel_Building_Floors.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284696246/ Project_Communication_Handbook.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285151641/ Project_Communication_Handbook.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285152048/ Project_Management_And_System_Engineering_Handbook.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284696572/ Project_Management_And_System_Engineering_Handbook.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285153030/ Project_Management_For_Construction_Fundamental_Concepts_For_Owners__Engineers__Architect_and_Bui.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284697336/ Project_Management_For_Construction_Fundamental_Concepts_For_Owners__Engineers__Architect_and_Bui.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291763090/ Project_Management_For_Engineering_Design_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284697358/ Project_Management_Handbook__Volume_1_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285153053/ Project_Management_Handbook__Volume_1_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285153144/ Project_Management_Insitute_Practice_Standart_For_Earned_Value_Management.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284697433/ Project_Management_Insitute_Practice_Standart_For_Earned_Value_Management.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284698248/ Project_Management_Methodologies_Selecting__Implementing_And_Supporting_Methodologies_And_Process.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285198449/ Project_Management_Methodologies_Selecting__Implementing_And_Supporting_Methodologies_And_Process.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285198833/ Project_Management_Methodology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284698407/ Project_Management_Methodology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284696440/ Project_Management___Leadership_Skills_For_Engineering___Construction_Projects.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285151884/ Project_Management___Leadership_Skills_For_Engineering___Construction_Projects.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284698493/ Project_Manager_Competency_Development_Framework.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285198983/ Project_Manager_Competency_Development_Framework.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291764743/ Project_Manager_s_Handbook_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285199135/ Project_Planning_And_Scheduling_Using_Primavera_Enterprise.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284698585/ Project_Planning_And_Scheduling_Using_Primavera_Enterprise.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291772197/ Project_Risk_Management_Guidelines_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285199219/ Project_Risk_Management_Handbook.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284698633/ Project_Risk_Management_Handbook.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284696164/ PROJE_YoeN...ppt 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285151505/ PROJE_YoeN...ppt 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284698677/ Proper_Orthogonal_Decomposition-Based_Modeling_Analysis_And_Simulation_Of_Dynamic_Wind_Load_Effec.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285199279/ Proper_Orthogonal_Decomposition-Based_Modeling_Analysis_And_Simulation_Of_Dynamic_Wind_Load_Effec.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284771319/ Rafter_Connection_Details.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285205125/ Rafter_Connection_Details.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285205430/ Railroads_-_Mobilization_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284771737/ Railroads_-_Mobilization_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284771835/ RCC_Newsletter__Vol._20__No._1.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285205514/ RCC_Newsletter__Vol._20__No._1.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285205543/ Ready_Mixed_Concerte_Production_And_Problems_In_The_Middle_Black_Sea_Region.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284771897/ Ready_Mixed_Concerte_Production_And_Problems_In_The_Middle_Black_Sea_Region.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/292095801/ Recent_Experience_with_Non-Conventional_Rubblemound_Breakwater_Designs.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284773135/ Recommended_LRFD_Guidelines_for_the_Seismic_Design_of_Highway_Bridges.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285206693/ Recommended_LRFD_Guidelines_for_the_Seismic_Design_of_Highway_Bridges.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284766405/ Recommended_Seismic_Design_Criteria_For_New_Steel_Moment-Frame_Buildings.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285206931/ Recommended_Seismic_Design_Criteria_For_New_Steel_Moment-Frame_Buildings.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284769393/ Recycled_Plastics_As_Fillers_In_Polymer_Cement_Concrete_Composites.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285208086/ Recycled_Plastics_As_Fillers_In_Polymer_Cement_Concrete_Composites.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291770743/ Rehabilitation_Improvement_and_Widening_of_CRBC_Crossing_to_Sarai_Gambila_Section_Project_Insaatica. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284771244/ Reinforced_Concrete_Design_Theory_And_Examples.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285210032/ Reinforced_Concrete_Design_Theory_And_Examples.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284775228/ Reinforced_Concrete_Design_To_BS_8110.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285212919/ Reinforced_Concrete_Design_To_BS_8110.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285213128/ remi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284775358/ remi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285213353/ Removal_Of_Underground_Storage_Tanks.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284775550/ Removal_Of_Underground_Storage_Tanks.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285213455/ Renklendirici_Katk_lar_n_Mimari_Beton_oezelliklerine_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284775602/ Renklendirici_Katk_lar_n_Mimari_Beton_oezelliklerine_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291770756/ Report_of_Field_Trips_For_Construction_Machinery_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293038565/ Representing_Landscape_Architecture.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284776637/ Requirements_For_The_Preparation_Of_Sampling_And_Analysis_Plans.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285214581/ Requirements_For_The_Preparation_Of_Sampling_And_Analysis_Plans.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285215608/ Response_Spectra_And_Seismic_Analysis_For_Concrete_Hydraulic_Structures.rar


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering and Geotechnical
Password: insaatica
http://rapidshare.com/files/284777525/ Response_Spectra_And_Seismic_Analysis_For_Concrete_Hydraulic_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284777535/ Restorasyon_oencesinde_Yap_lan__al__malar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285215650/ Restorasyon_oencesinde_Yap_lan__al__malar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285215686/ Restorasyon_teknikleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284777546/ Restorasyon_teknikleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284778842/ Retaining_And_Flood_Walls.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285217191/ Retaining_And_Flood_Walls.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291770995/ Retaining_Wall_Design_by_Subgrade_Reaction_Method_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284779036/ rezistivite.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285217388/ rezistivite.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284779502/ Rigid_Pavements_For_Roads__Streets__Walks_And_Open_Storage_Areas-Mobilization_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285218017/ Rigid_Pavements_For_Roads__Streets__Walks_And_Open_Storage_Areas-Mobilization_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285220197/ Risk_Management_And_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284781440/ Risk_Management_And_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284781682/ Rock_Foundations.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285220462/ Rock_Foundations.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285221490/ Rock_Mass_Strenght.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284782507/ Rock_Mass_Strenght.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284790313/ Rock_Mechanics.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285227957/ Rock_Mechanics.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285230683/ Rock_Reinforcement.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284792927/ Rock_Reinforcement.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284834263/ Rock_Slopes_-_Design__Excavation__Stabilization.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285247542/ Rock_Slopes_-_Design__Excavation__Stabilization.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285247713/ Sandvi__Ve_Gazbeton_Duvar_Uygulamalar_n_n_Ortalama_Is__Ge_irgenlik_Katsay_s__Ve_Is__Kayb__uezerind.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284834457/ Sandvi__Ve_Gazbeton_Duvar_Uygulamalar_n_n_Ortalama_Is__Ge_irgenlik_Katsay_s__Ve_Is__Kayb__uezerind.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/271309513/ Sap2000_A_dan_Z_ye_Problemler_Tuerk_e.doc.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/271311677/ Sap2000_A_dan_Z_ye_Problemler_Tuerk_e.pdf.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291764040/ SAP2000_Basic_Analysis_Reference_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285248079/ Sap2000_Ders_____Notlar__305_______Y__305_ld__305_z_Teknik_ueniversitesi_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284834806/ Sap2000_Ders_____Notlar__305_______Y__305_ld__305_z_Teknik_ueniversitesi_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284834322/ Sa_lam_Beton_Tahkimat_Elde_Edilmesine_Yoenelik_De_i_ik_Doz_Ve_Agrega_Oranlar_nda_Beton_Numunelerin.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285247587/ Sa_lam_Beton_Tahkimat_Elde_Edilmesine_Yoenelik_De_i_ik_Doz_Ve_Agrega_Oranlar_nda_Beton_Numunelerin.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284836817/ Scientific_Technical_Report_STR_05-16.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285249590/ Scientific_Technical_Report_STR_05-16.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285250653/ Seepage_Analysis_And_Control_For_Dams.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285251482/ Seismic_Behavior_And_Design_Of_Composite_Steel_Plate_Sheer_Walls.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285988495/ Seismic_Design_Manual.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285988549/ Seismic_Resistance.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285993903/ Sensing_Issues_In_Civil_Structural_Health_Monitoring.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285993907/ Sentetik_Recine_Esasl__D_s_ve__c_Kaplamalar_ile_Yal_t_m_Malzemeleri_Genel_Teknik_Sartnamesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291740486/ Seoul_de___merkezi__oekue_ue__1.part1.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293291882/ Seoul_de___merkezi__oekue_ue__1.part1.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293310758/ Seoul_de___merkezi__oekue_ue__1.part2.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291762825/ Seoul_de___merkezi__oekue_ue__1.part2.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291477921/ Seoul_de___merkezi__oekue_ue__1.part2.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291782283/ Seoul_de___merkezi__oekue_ue__1.part3.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287481392/ Seramik_Malzemelerin_Kae_rae_lma_Tokluae_u_Deae_erlerinin_3_Boyutlu_Sonlu_Elemanlar_Y__ntemi_ile_Teo 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285994163/ Sertle_mi__Beton_Deneyleri_TS_EN_12390.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285994411/ Settlement_Analysis.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/292998246/ Silis_Dumanae_nae_n___elik_Lifli_Betonlarae_n_Eae_ilme_Dayanae_mae_na_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/292997992/ Silis_Dumanae_nae_n___elik_Lifli_Betonlarae_n_Eae_ilme_Dayanae_mae_na_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285994725/ Silis_Duman__Katk_l__Hafif_Betonun_Bas_n__Dayan_m__Ve_Ultrasonik_Ses_Ge_irgenli_ine_Farkl__Kuer_Ko.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/294135533/ Simulink__Dynamic_System_Simulation_for_MATLAB_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285995800/ Sinterleme_S_cakl___n_n_U_ucu_Kuel_Hafif_Agregalar_n_n_oezelliklerine_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197943818/ Sinterleme_S_cakl___n_n_U_ucu_Kuel_Hafif_Agregalar_n_n_oezelliklerine_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285996101/ Sismik__zolasyon_Sistemlerinin_Kullan_l___Tipleri_oernek_Bir_Maliyet_Analizi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285996229/ Sistem_Akma_Deplasman_nda_Yeni_Bir_Yakla__mla_Suenek_Yap_larda_Performans_De_erlendirmeleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293460578/ SITE_INVESTIGATION_FOR_GEOTECHNICAL_EARTHQUAKE_ENGINEERING.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285994636/ SI_Units_Version___Converted_From_The_USCU_Version_Of_The_Example.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287478790/ Sky_High_Living.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285997298/ Slab_Track_Laboratory_Test_Program.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285998580/ Slope_Stability.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291763837/ Software_Project_Management_in_Practice_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289079723/ Soil-Cement_for_Facing_Slopes_and_Lining_Reservoirs__Channels__and_Lagoons.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289497259/ Soil-Cement_for_Water_Control_Laboratory_Tests.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286009783/ Soil-Cement_Slope_Protection_for_Embankments_-_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286010420/ Soils_And_Geology_Producers_For_Foundation_Design_Of_Buildings_And_Other_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286003565/ Soil_and_Rock_Construction_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286006055/ Soil_Behaviour_in_Earthquake_Geotechnics.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286007415/ Soil_Characterization_And_Geomaterial_Proper_ties.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286007733/ Soil_Dynamics.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293015929/ Soil_Liquefaction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289070661/ Soil_Mechanics_-_Property_Characterization_and_Analysis_Procedures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291780054/ Soil_Mechanics_1_Class_Notes_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286009037/ Soil_Mechanics_Basic_Concepts_And_Engineering_Applications-_v1.1__468S_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291772041/ Soil_Mechanics_Full_Course_Notes_and_Lectures_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286009377/ soil_stabilization_pavements.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286011459/ Solution_Manual_For_Finite_Element_Techniques_In_Structural_Mechanics.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/275412160/ Sorunsuz_Download___in__www.divxderyasi.com__Up__By__Cnrsngl.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287746661/ sove.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285998944/ So_uk__ekillendirme_Yoentemleri_Ve_So_uk__ekillendirme___inin__elik_Malzeme_Mekanik_oezelliklerine_. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197942035/ So_uk__ekillendirme_Yoentemleri_Ve_So_uk__ekillendirme___inin__elik_Malzeme_Mekanik_oezelliklerine_E 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286011469/ Specification_For_Plate_Load_Test.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/295209934/ ST1453_demo.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289949977/ STA4-CAD_Notlarae_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286012090/ Stability_and_Optimization_of_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/236681389/ Stadyumlarda_Prekast_Beton_Elemanlar_n__Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287493622/ Stairs__Pictures_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233474740/ Staj.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286012097/ staj_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291458243/ staj__2.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286016433/ standard_concretepavement.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286012561/ Standard_Practice_For_Concrete_Pavements_-_Mobilization_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286012722/ Standard_Practice_Manual_For_Flexible_Pavements.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286016309/ Standard_Specifications_for_Highway_Bridges__16th_Edition.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286016791/ Standart_Practice_For_Shotcrete.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286016797/ Standart_Proktor__Proctor__Deneyinin_Yapilisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286024462/ Static_Problems_And_Solutions.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/286025235/ statik.pdf


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering and Construction
Password: insaatica

» http://rapidshare.com/files/284240689/ Measurement_Criteria_-_The_Building_Market_2003.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284241284/ Mechanical_And_Electrical_Design_Of_Pumping_Stations.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284242299/ Mechanics_Analysis_Composite_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284247647/ Mechanics_And_Strength_Of_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284247758/ Mechanics_Of_Fluids_-_Solutions_Manual__8th_Edition_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284268001/ Mechanics_Of_Fluids__8th_Edition_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284269790/ Mechanics_Of_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/288931315/ Mechanics_of_Materials_Hibbeler_6th_With_Solutions.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284270956/ Mechanics_Of_Solids_And_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284275965/ Mechanics_of_Solids_and_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291769960/ Mechanics_of_Solids_Solved_Problems_Lecture_Notes_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284277498/ Mechanics_of_Structural_Elements.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291769327/ Mega_Dam_Projects_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287746061/ mekan_tasarimi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284296452/ Meriam_Static_Solution_Manuals.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287746392/ mermer_uygulamasi_ve_yuzey_islemleri.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284315438/ Metallic_Materials_Properties_Development_And_Standardization__MMPDS_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284315453/ Metraj_Dosya.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284315478/ Mevcut_Kamu_Yap_lar_n_n_Performans_De_erlendirilmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291761723/ Microsoft_Excel_2003_in_24_Hours_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284317963/ Microsoft_Office_Excel_2007_For_Project_Managers.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291758025/ Migrating_From_P3_to_P6_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284317981/ Mimari_Terimler.docx 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284318013/ Mimarl_k_Ve_Estetik_Betonun_Esteti_i.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284318024/ Mimarl_k_ve_Muehendislik_Hizmetleri__artnamesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/273013074/ mimarl__305_k_terim.docx 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284290602/ MSReaderSetup.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284319248/ Muehendislik_oel_meleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/224538402/ Muehendislik_oel_meleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284255733/ Multi-scale_Modelling_for_Structures_and_Composites.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284355012/ Multi-scale_Modelling_for_Structures_and_Composites.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284365333/ Multiunit_Housing_Architectural_Design__English___Spanish_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284263569/ Multiunit_Housing_Architectural_Design__English___Spanish_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283476778/ Music_List.txt 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284252522/ M_MARLIK_B_LG_S_DEOLOJ_S_YLEM_ELE_T_R_L_K_S_VE_T_RK_YE_M_MARLIK_YAZININDAN_RNEKLERLE_NCELENMES_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287452997/ Nehrp_Guidelines_For_The_Seismic_Rehabilitation_Of_Buildings.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287459630/ New_Shops_And_Boutiques__Dergi-Resim_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287475824/ New_York_3._Cadde_Koepruesue_nuen_Yenilenmesi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284369181/ Numerical_Methods_For_Nonlinear_Variational_Problems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284266747/ Numerical_Methods_For_Nonlinear_Variational_Problems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284369328/ ODTue_Yap__Mekani_i_Laboratuvar_nda_Depremle__lgili_Deneysel_Ara_t_rmalar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284369479/ oengerilme.doc 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284372109/ oengerilmeli_Beton_Koeprue_Tasar_m_na_Ve__n_aat_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284369643/ Offshore_Soil_Mechanics.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289076509/ Old_Bridges_Give_Clues_to_Steel_Deck_Performance.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284369827/ Ongerilmeli_Beton_Teknolojisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284369648/ On_Yap_ml___On_Gerilmeli_Beton_Elemanlar__Genel_Teknik_Sartnamesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284369907/ Oracle_Method_Project_Management_Method_Handbook.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284370770/ organic_mat.civil.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284371204/ Organizational_Project_Management_Maturity_Model.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284371440/ Orta_Yuekseklikteki_Betonarme_Binalar___in_Basitle_tirilmi__Deprem_Dayan_m__De_erlendirme_Yoentemle. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284371594/ Osmanl__Minarelerinin_Yap_sal_Sistemleri_-_S_n_fland_rma__Modelleme_Ve_Analizi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/207913966/ part_1.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/207930848/ part_2.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/207948424/ part_2.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/207980584/ part_3.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287860586/ Patterns_in_Network_Architecture_A_Return_to_Fundamentals.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284373296/ Pavement_Criteria_For_Seasonal_Frost_Conditions_-_Mobilization_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284373639/ Pavement_Drainage.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/236772158/ PBS-Building_Big_Bridges.part01.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/237527701/ PBS-Building_Big_Bridges.part02.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/238216811/ PBS-Building_Big_Bridges.part03.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/236770581/ PBS-Building_Big_Bridges.part10.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284374609/ PCA_Soil_Primer.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284374764/ Penetrasyon.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284374786/ Perdeli_Sistemler_-_Statik_Ve_Betonarme_Kesit_Hesaplar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/274268134/ Photoscape_3.3__hae_zlae__fotoae_raf_bi__imlendirme_ve_yazae__yazma.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289075352/ Physical_Modeling_of_Catenary_Riser-Soil-Interaction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284374810/ Piknometre_Yoentemi__le_oezguel_A__rl___n_Saptanmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291759958/ Pile_Design_For_Structural_and_Geotechnical_Engineers_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/198330619/ Pilling_Engineering__Third_Edition_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284674479/ Pilling_Engineering__Third_Edition_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285127639/ Pilling_Engineering__Third_Edition_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284674517/ Pirin__Kabu_u_Kueluenuen_Beton_Dayan_m_na_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285127707/ Pirin__Kabu_u_Kueluenuen_Beton_Dayan_m_na_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284674593/ Plaka_yuekleme_deney_duezene_inin_olu_turulmas__ve_denenmesi__al__malar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285127797/ Plaka_yuekleme_deney_duezene_inin_olu_turulmas__ve_denenmesi__al__malar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285128171/ Planning_And_Commissioning_Wastewater_Treatment_Plants.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284674928/ Planning_And_Commissioning_Wastewater_Treatment_Plants.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285128326/ Planning_and_Design_of_Hydroelectric_Power_Plant_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284675054/ Planning_and_Design_of_Hydroelectric_Power_Plant_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285128529/ Planning_And_Design_Of_Navigation_Dams.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284675260/ Planning_And_Design_Of_Navigation_Dams.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/288680128/ Planning_and_Scheduling_Using_Primavera_5.0_-_FOR_ENGINEERING___CONSTRUCTION.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293034394/ Planning_the__Good_Community.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285131524/ plate_and_panel_structures_of_isotropic_composite_and_piezoelectric_materials_including_sandwich_.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284678158/ plate_and_panel_structures_of_isotropic_composite_and_piezoelectric_materials_including_sandwich_.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285129129/ Plate_Buckling_In_Bridges_And_Other_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/198336841/ Plate_Buckling_In_Bridges_And_Other_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284675803/ Plate_Buckling_In_Bridges_And_Other_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285131564/ Poliester_Re_ineli_Polimer_Betonun_Soenuem_Yetene_i_uezerine_Bir_Ara_t_rma.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284678180/ Poliester_Re_ineli_Polimer_Betonun_Soenuem_Yetene_i_uezerine_Bir_Ara_t_rma.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285131592/ Polipropilen_Lifli_Betonlar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284678195/ Polipropilen_Lifli_Betonlar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285132092/ Polymers_In_Concrete.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284678632/ Polymers_In_Concrete.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285132859/ Pomzal__Boyalarla_Kaplanan_Ve_Deniz_Suyunda_Bekletilen_Betonlar_n_Performans_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284679340/ Pomzal__Boyalarla_Kaplanan_Ve_Deniz_Suyunda_Bekletilen_Betonlar_n_Performans_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197943396/ Pomzal__Boyalarla_Kaplanan_Ve_Deniz_Suyunda_Bekletilen_Betonlar_n_Performans_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/285132131/ Pomza_Hammaddesinin_Tu_la_ueretiminde_Kullan_lmas_.rar


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering and Architecture Books
Password: insaatica

» http://rapidshare.com/files/283802072/ Hafif_Yap__Tasar_m_nda_Pultruzyon_Metodu__le_Cam_Elyaf_Takviyeli_Plastiklerin_Kullan_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278021171/ Hafif_Yap__Tasar_m_nda_Pultruzyon_Metodu__le_Cam_Elyaf_Takviyeli_Plastiklerin_Kullan_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283835796/ Hafif_Yap__Tasar_m_nda_Pultruzyon_Metodu__le_Cam_Elyaf_Takviyeli_Plastiklerin_Kullan_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283837719/ Haftka_R.T.__Gurdal_Z._Elements_of_Structural_Optimization__3ed.__Kluwer__1992__K__600dpi__T__502.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283803711/ Haftka_R.T.__Gurdal_Z._Elements_of_Structural_Optimization__3ed.__Kluwer__1992__K__600dpi__T__502.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278023577/ Haftka_R.T.__Gurdal_Z._Elements_of_Structural_Optimization__3ed.__Kluwer__1992__K__600dpi__T__502.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261718523/ Haftka_R.T.__Gurdal_Z._Elements_of_Structural_Optimization__3ed.__Kluwer__1992__K__600dpi__T__502.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283801966/ HAF_F_BETONLARIN_DAYANIM_KAZANDIRILMASII.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261716642/ HAF_F_BETONLARIN_DAYANIM_KAZANDIRILMASII.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283835713/ HAF_F_BETONLARIN_DAYANIM_KAZANDIRILMASII.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278021079/ HAF_F_BETONLARIN_DAYANIM_KAZANDIRILMASII.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278026096/ Handbook_Of_Analytical_Techniques_In_Concrete_Science_And_Technology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283839537/ Handbook_Of_Analytical_Techniques_In_Concrete_Science_And_Technology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283805548/ Handbook_Of_Analytical_Techniques_In_Concrete_Science_And_Technology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261720182/ Handbook_Of_Analytical_Techniques_In_Concrete_Science_And_Technology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261720962/ Handbook_Of_Comparative_World_Steel_Standarts.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283840427/ Handbook_Of_Comparative_World_Steel_Standarts.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278026913/ Handbook_Of_Comparative_World_Steel_Standarts.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291751305/ Handbook_of_Formulae_and_Physical_Constants_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293034785/ Handbook_of_Industrial_Ecology.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283848445/ Handbook_Of_Offshore_Engineering__Volume_II_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261727516/ Handbook_Of_Offshore_Engineering__Volume_II_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278033613/ Handbook_Of_Offshore_Engineering__Volume_II_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283851634/ Handbook_Of_Polymer-Modified_Concrete_and_Mortars_Properties_And_Process_Technology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261730217/ Handbook_Of_Polymer-Modified_Concrete_and_Mortars_Properties_And_Process_Technology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278036262/ Handbook_Of_Polymer-Modified_Concrete_and_Mortars_Properties_And_Process_Technology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278037326/ Handbook_Of_Storage_Tank_Systems_-_Codes_Regulations_And_Designs.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283852388/ Handbook_Of_Storage_Tank_Systems_-_Codes_Regulations_And_Designs.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261731259/ Handbook_Of_Storage_Tank_Systems_-_Codes_Regulations_And_Designs.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278048866/ Handbook_Of_Structural_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283864991/ Handbook_Of_Structural_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261741921/ Handbook_Of_Structural_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261743284/ Handbook_Of_Thermal_Analysis_Of_Construction_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283866525/ Handbook_Of_Thermal_Analysis_Of_Construction_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278050080/ Handbook_Of_Thermal_Analysis_Of_Construction_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261743634/ Hasarl.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283866936/ Hasarl.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278050518/ Hasarl.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278050705/ hazardous_waste_land_disposal_land_treatment_facilities.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283867170/ hazardous_waste_land_disposal_land_treatment_facilities.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261744187/ hazardous_waste_land_disposal_land_treatment_facilities.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261744328/ Haz_r_Betonda_Kalite_Guevence_Sistemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283867316/ Haz_r_Betonda_Kalite_Guevence_Sistemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278050838/ Haz_r_Betonda_Kalite_Guevence_Sistemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278050852/ Haz_r_Betonda_Tekrarl__Dozaj_Katk__Kullan_m__-_Performans_Ve_Uygulama_Sorunlar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261744355/ Haz_r_Betonda_Tekrarl__Dozaj_Katk__Kullan_m__-_Performans_Ve_Uygulama_Sorunlar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283867370/ Haz_r_Betonda_Tekrarl__Dozaj_Katk__Kullan_m__-_Performans_Ve_Uygulama_Sorunlar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283867203/ Haz_r_Beton_Tesisleri__le_Yap__Denetim_Laboratuarlar__Aras_nda_Dayan_m__kilemi_-_oernek_Vakalar_Ve.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278050745/ Haz_r_Beton_Tesisleri__le_Yap__Denetim_Laboratuarlar__Aras_nda_Dayan_m__kilemi_-_oernek_Vakalar_Ve.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261744245/ Haz_r_Beton_Tesisleri__le_Yap__Denetim_Laboratuarlar__Aras_nda_Dayan_m__kilemi_-_oernek_Vakalar_Ve.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283867456/ Haz_r_Beyaz_Beton_Ve_Uygulamalar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278050940/ Haz_r_Beyaz_Beton_Ve_Uygulamalar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261744440/ Haz_r_Beyaz_Beton_Ve_Uygulamalar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261744527/ Haz_r_Ya__S_van_n__Har_lar_n_n__ueretimi__Kalite_Kontrolu_Ve_Deneysel__al__mas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278051012/ Haz_r_Ya__S_van_n__Har_lar_n_n__ueretimi__Kalite_Kontrolu_Ve_Deneysel__al__mas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283867531/ Haz_r_Ya__S_van_n__Har_lar_n_n__ueretimi__Kalite_Kontrolu_Ve_Deneysel__al__mas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/258996775/ Higher-Order_Finite_Element_Methods.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283877599/ Higher-Order_Finite_Element_Methods.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293390150/ Highway_Engineering_-_Martin_Rogers.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/258995511/ High_Performance_Concretes_And_Applications.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283875703/ High_Performance_Concretes_And_Applications.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/258994907/ High_Performance_Concrete_Structural_Designers_Guide.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283874619/ High_Performance_Concrete_Structural_Designers_Guide.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/258995906/ High_Strength_Concrete_Columns_With_Intervening_Normal_Strength_One-Way_Slab_And_Beam_Floors.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283876258/ High_Strength_Concrete_Columns_With_Intervening_Normal_Strength_One-Way_Slab_And_Beam_Floors.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291468544/ How_to_Guides_Vol1.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291468500/ How_to_Guides_Vol2.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291468477/ How_to_Guides_Vol3.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291468513/ How_to_Guides_Vol4.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291468691/ How_to_Guides_Vol5.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283885858/ Hydraulics_In_Civil_And_Environmental_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283780518/ Hydraulics_In_Civil_And_Environmental_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261684315/ Hydraulics_In_Civil_And_Environmental_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283812422/ Hydraulics_In_Civil_And_Environmental_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277997868/ Hydraulics_In_Civil_And_Environmental_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781223/ Hydraulics_Of_Pipeline_Systems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283887023/ Hydraulics_Of_Pipeline_Systems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813108/ Hydraulics_Of_Pipeline_Systems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277998412/ Hydraulics_Of_Pipeline_Systems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197680149/ Hydraulics_Of_Pipeline_Systems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261685058/ Hydraulics_Of_Pipeline_Systems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/258997838/ Hydraulic_Design_Manual.pdf 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283879343/ Hydraulic_Design_Manual.pdf 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283882208/ Hydraulic_Design_Of_Navigation_Locks.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/258999362/ Hydraulic_Design_Of_Navigation_Locks.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261682939/ Hydraulic_Design_Of_Reservoir_Outlet_Works.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283779291/ Hydraulic_Design_Of_Reservoir_Outlet_Works.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283884297/ Hydraulic_Design_Of_Reservoir_Outlet_Works.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277996810/ Hydraulic_Design_Of_Reservoir_Outlet_Works.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283811176/ Hydraulic_Design_Of_Reservoir_Outlet_Works.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283779851/ hydraulic_design_of_spillways.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261683493/ hydraulic_design_of_spillways.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283885074/ hydraulic_design_of_spillways.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283811802/ hydraulic_design_of_spillways.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277997308/ hydraulic_design_of_spillways.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/292579036/ Hydrologics_-_Critical_Flow.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/258996809/ H_zland_r_lm___Kuer_Uygulamas__A__s_ndan_Bir_Haz_r_Beton_Tesisi_Performans_na__li_kin__statiksel_D.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283877648/ H_zland_r_lm___Kuer_Uygulamas__A__s_ndan_Bir_Haz_r_Beton_Tesisi_Performans_na__li_kin__statiksel_D.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283903354/ idecadstatikegitim.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287493987/ Identification_and_Control_of_Visible_Effects_of_Consolidation_on_Formed_Concrete_Surfaces__ACI_309.


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering Files
Password: insaatica

http://rapidshare.com/files/242151490/ Fundamentals_Of_Structural_Stability.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/258613175/ Fundamentals_Of_Structural_Stability.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781282/ Gazbeton_Bloklarla_oeruelmue__Duvarlar_n_Mekanik_Davran___.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261685107/ Gazbeton_Bloklarla_oeruelmue__Duvarlar_n_Mekanik_Davran___.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277998454/ Gazbeton_Bloklarla_oeruelmue__Duvarlar_n_Mekanik_Davran___.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813135/ Gazbeton_Bloklarla_oeruelmue__Duvarlar_n_Mekanik_Davran___.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261685189/ Gazbeton_Duvar_Ve_Doe_eme_Elemanlar___le__n_a_Edilen_Az_Katl__Konut_Binalar_n_n_Deprem_Guevenli_i.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813203/ Gazbeton_Duvar_Ve_Doe_eme_Elemanlar___le__n_a_Edilen_Az_Katl__Konut_Binalar_n_n_Deprem_Guevenli_i.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277998523/ Gazbeton_Duvar_Ve_Doe_eme_Elemanlar___le__n_a_Edilen_Az_Katl__Konut_Binalar_n_n_Deprem_Guevenli_i.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781360/ Gazbeton_Duvar_Ve_Doe_eme_Elemanlar___le__n_a_Edilen_Az_Katl__Konut_Binalar_n_n_Deprem_Guevenli_i.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277998648/ Gazbeton_K_r_klar_n_n_Betonda_Agrega_Olarak_Kullan_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781523/ Gazbeton_K_r_klar_n_n_Betonda_Agrega_Olarak_Kullan_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261685744/ Gazbeton_K_r_klar_n_n_Betonda_Agrega_Olarak_Kullan_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813303/ Gazbeton_K_r_klar_n_n_Betonda_Agrega_Olarak_Kullan_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813467/ Geberit_-_Pluvia__at__Drenaj_Sistemleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277998812/ Geberit_-_Pluvia__at__Drenaj_Sistemleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261686000/ Geberit_-_Pluvia__at__Drenaj_Sistemleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781704/ Geberit_-_Pluvia__at__Drenaj_Sistemleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277998847/ Geciktirici_Katk__Maddelerinin_Beton__malinde_Kullan_lmas__Durumunda_Dikkat_Edilmesi_Gereken_Husu.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781738/ Geciktirici_Katk__Maddelerinin_Beton__malinde_Kullan_lmas__Durumunda_Dikkat_Edilmesi_Gereken_Husu.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813495/ Geciktirici_Katk__Maddelerinin_Beton__malinde_Kullan_lmas__Durumunda_Dikkat_Edilmesi_Gereken_Husu.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261686042/ Geciktirici_Katk__Maddelerinin_Beton__malinde_Kullan_lmas__Durumunda_Dikkat_Edilmesi_Gereken_Husu.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261686061/ Gecmis_Yillara_Ait_B_R_M_B_NA_MAL_YETLER_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813500/ Gecmis_Yillara_Ait_B_R_M_B_NA_MAL_YETLER_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781743/ Gecmis_Yillara_Ait_B_R_M_B_NA_MAL_YETLER_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277998854/ Gecmis_Yillara_Ait_B_R_M_B_NA_MAL_YETLER_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277998936/ Geleneksel_Mimaride__klimle_Uyumlu_Binalar_-_Mardin_de_Bir_oe_renci_Atoelyesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261686260/ Geleneksel_Mimaride__klimle_Uyumlu_Binalar_-_Mardin_de_Bir_oe_renci_Atoelyesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813574/ Geleneksel_Mimaride__klimle_Uyumlu_Binalar_-_Mardin_de_Bir_oe_renci_Atoelyesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781812/ Geleneksel_Mimaride__klimle_Uyumlu_Binalar_-_Mardin_de_Bir_oe_renci_Atoelyesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277999051/ Geleneksel_Tuerk_Evi_ve_Renk_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283781887/ Geleneksel_Tuerk_Evi_ve_Renk_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261686320/ Geleneksel_Tuerk_Evi_ve_Renk_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283813655/ Geleneksel_Tuerk_Evi_ve_Renk_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283782814/ Geleneksel_Yap_lar_n_Restorasyonunda_Malzeme__TeknolojiVe_Tekniklerin_Ara_t_r_lmas__Ve_Geli_tiril.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277999901/ Geleneksel_Yap_lar_n_Restorasyonunda_Malzeme__TeknolojiVe_Tekniklerin_Ara_t_r_lmas__Ve_Geli_tiril.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283814579/ Geleneksel_Yap_lar_n_Restorasyonunda_Malzeme__TeknolojiVe_Tekniklerin_Ara_t_r_lmas__Ve_Geli_tiril.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261687209/ Geleneksel_Yap_lar_n_Restorasyonunda_Malzeme__TeknolojiVe_Tekniklerin_Ara_t_r_lmas__Ve_Geli_tiril.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197943677/ Geleneksel_Yap_lar_n_Restorasyonunda_Malzeme__TeknolojiVe_Tekniklerin_Ara_t_r_lmas__Ve_Geli_tirilmes 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261687323/ Genlesme_Derzleri_Teknik_Sartnamesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283782818/ Genlesme_Derzleri_Teknik_Sartnamesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/277999907/ Genlesme_Derzleri_Teknik_Sartnamesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283814584/ Genlesme_Derzleri_Teknik_Sartnamesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291749782/ Geographic_Information_System_Applications_in_Civil-Engineering_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283786809/ Geological_Hazards_-_Their_Assessment__Avoidence_And_Mitigation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283819382/ Geological_Hazards_-_Their_Assessment__Avoidence_And_Mitigation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261691831/ Geological_Hazards_-_Their_Assessment__Avoidence_And_Mitigation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278004706/ Geological_Hazards_-_Their_Assessment__Avoidence_And_Mitigation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283783829/ Geologic_Analysis_Of_Naturally_Fractured_Reservoirs.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261688473/ Geologic_Analysis_Of_Naturally_Fractured_Reservoirs.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283815758/ Geologic_Analysis_Of_Naturally_Fractured_Reservoirs.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278000930/ Geologic_Analysis_Of_Naturally_Fractured_Reservoirs.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261692429/ Geophysical_Exploration_For_Engineering_And_Environmental_Investigation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278005182/ Geophysical_Exploration_For_Engineering_And_Environmental_Investigation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283787280/ Geophysical_Exploration_For_Engineering_And_Environmental_Investigation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283819855/ Geophysical_Exploration_For_Engineering_And_Environmental_Investigation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278017246/ Geosynthetic_Design_And_Construction_Guidelines.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283832282/ Geosynthetic_Design_And_Construction_Guidelines.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283798592/ Geosynthetic_Design_And_Construction_Guidelines.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261712574/ Geosynthetic_Design_And_Construction_Guidelines.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278017494/ Geotechnical_Analysis_By_The_Finite_Element_Method.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283832565/ Geotechnical_Analysis_By_The_Finite_Element_Method.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261712934/ Geotechnical_Analysis_By_The_Finite_Element_Method.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283798895/ Geotechnical_Analysis_By_The_Finite_Element_Method.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283799024/ Geotechnical_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook__Chapter_10__-_Retaining_Wall_Analyses_For_Earthquak.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283832684/ Geotechnical_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook__Chapter_10__-_Retaining_Wall_Analyses_For_Earthquak.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261713216/ Geotechnical_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook__Chapter_10__-_Retaining_Wall_Analyses_For_Earthquak.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278017599/ Geotechnical_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook__Chapter_10__-_Retaining_Wall_Analyses_For_Earthquak.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261714425/ Geotechnical_Engineering_Circular_No._6_Shallow_Foundations.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278018699/ Geotechnical_Engineering_Circular_No._6_Shallow_Foundations.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283833715/ Geotechnical_Engineering_Circular_No._6_Shallow_Foundations.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283800105/ Geotechnical_Engineering_Circular_No._6_Shallow_Foundations.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291764634/ Geotechnical_Engineering_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/255823272/ Gokhan_Turkmen_-_careler_caresiz.mp3 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261714509/ Goverment_Extension_To_A_Guide_To_The_Project_Management_Body_Of_Knowledge.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278018755/ Goverment_Extension_To_A_Guide_To_The_Project_Management_Body_Of_Knowledge.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283800165/ Goverment_Extension_To_A_Guide_To_The_Project_Management_Body_Of_Knowledge.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283833773/ Goverment_Extension_To_A_Guide_To_The_Project_Management_Body_Of_Knowledge.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278018918/ Gravity_Dam_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261714681/ Gravity_Dam_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283833923/ Gravity_Dam_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283800304/ Gravity_Dam_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/292603607/ Groundwater.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283800817/ Grouting_Methods_And_Equipment.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283834426/ Grouting_Methods_And_Equipment.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261715251/ Grouting_Methods_And_Equipment.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278019605/ Grouting_Methods_And_Equipment.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261716635/ Guidelines_For_Landscape_Planting_And_Vegetation_Managment_At_Floodwalls__Levees_And_Embankment_D.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283801958/ Guidelines_For_Landscape_Planting_And_Vegetation_Managment_At_Floodwalls__Levees_And_Embankment_D.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283835703/ Guidelines_For_Landscape_Planting_And_Vegetation_Managment_At_Floodwalls__Levees_And_Embankment_D.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278021054/ Guidelines_For_Landscape_Planting_And_Vegetation_Managment_At_Floodwalls__Levees_And_Embankment_D.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278020019/ Guide_For_Developing_RCC_Specifications_And_Commentary.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283801124/ Guide_For_Developing_RCC_Specifications_And_Commentary.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283834730/ Guide_For_Developing_RCC_Specifications_And_Commentary.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261715637/ Guide_For_Developing_RCC_Specifications_And_Commentary.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283835645/ Guide_To_Earthwork_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/278021028/ Guide_To_Earthwork_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261716586/ Guide_To_Earthwork_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283801936/ Guide_To_Earthwork_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/261716796/ Hafif_Yap__Tasar_m_nda_Pultruzyon_Metodu__le_Cam_Elyaf_Takviyeli_Plastiklerin_Kullan_lmas_.rar


----------



## خيطو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا قاعدة ضخمة فلتحيا يا بطل


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوه في الهندسه المدنيه كتابة اللنك وعدم اخذه نسخ وكذلك الباسوورد..وان شاء الله تحملو كل حاجه......مش هتقدر تبطل مذاكره


----------



## خيطو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت هل يوجد مجلد واحد يجمعهم 
لدي حوالي 90 % منهم
لكن سأحملهم كلهم لدي حساب بريميوم على rapidshare


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering
Password: insaatica

» http://rapidshare.com/files/233541477/ Bask__Betonlar__n_oezellikleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233542634/ bathe_k.-j._finite_element_procedures__ph__1996__1050s_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233542893/ Baz__Tahribats_z_Deney_Metodlar_n_n_Vakum_Uygulanm___Betonlar_n_Bas_n__Dayan_mlar_n_n_Belirlenmes.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197938781/ Baz__Tahribats_z_Deney_Metodlar_n_n_Vakum_Uygulanm___Betonlar_n_Bas_n__Dayan_mlar_n_n_Belirlenmesind 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549735/ betonarmehesap.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/228750293/ Betonarme_1_ve_2_Notlar__305_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233545657/ Betonarme_2_-_U_ur_ERSOY.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233545851/ Betonarme_Binalar_n_Deprem_Sonras__Acil_Hasar_De_erlendirmeleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233545931/ Betonarme_Binalar_n_Perdelerinin_Deprem_Etkisinde_Davran__lar_n_n__ncelenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546004/ Betonarme_Bir_Binan_n_Deprem_Guevenli_inin_Deprem_Yoenetmeli_indeki__2007__Do_rusal_Ve_Do_rusal_Olm. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546724/ Betonarme_Duvar_Kal_plar_n_ue__Boyutlu_Parametrik_Tasar_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546779/ BETONARME_K.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546985/ Betonarme_Kal_p_Maliyetinin_Bilgisayar_Ortam_nda_Tasar_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547206/ Betonarme_Karkas_Yap_larda_Malzeme__Tasar_m__uygulama_Hatalar__Ve_Deprem_Etkilerinin_Ara_t_r_lmas.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197938339/ Betonarme_Kiri_lerin_Prefabrik_Levhalarla_Gue_lendirilmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547435/ Betonarme_Kiri_lerin_Prefabrik_Levhalarla_Gue_lendirilmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547630/ Betonarme_oengermeli_Beton_Ta__y_c__Sistemlerde_Beton_Kalitesi_Yuekseltilmesinin_Ekonomik_Boyutu.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547596/ Betonarme_Onar_m_Yoentemleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547823/ Betonarme_Prefabrike_Yap_lar_Yoenetmeli_imizin_Zay_fl_klar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547890/ Betonarme_Sistemlerde_Do_rusal_Olmayan_Davran___-_Plastik_Mafsal_Kabulue_Ve__oezuemleme.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233548112/ Betonarme_Tuep_Sistem_Yap_larda__evre_Kiri__Rijitli_i_Ve_Beton_Dayan_m_n_n_Yap__Yatay_Yuek_Davran__. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287495179/ Betonarme_Yapae_nae_n_Dolgu_Duvarae_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549026/ Betonarme_Yap_larda_Depreme_Dayan_kl_l____Sa_layan_Mimari_Tasar_m_oel_uelerinin_Belirlenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197943448/ Betonarme_Yap_larda_Depreme_Dayan_kl_l____Sa_layan_Mimari_Tasar_m_oel_uelerinin_Belirlenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549190/ Betonarme_Yap_larda_Perde_ve_Kolon-Kiri__Birle_im_Boelgelerinde_Ya_anan_Sorunlar_uezerine.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549294/ Betonarme_Yap_lar_n_Do_rusal_Olmayan__oezuemleme_Sonu_lar___le_Hasar_Goestergelerinin_Uyumlulu_unun_ 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549373/ Betonarme_Yap_lar_n_Performansa_Goere_De_erlendirilmesinde_Esnek_Yakla__m__Esnek_Performans_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549428/ Betonarme_Yap_lar_n_Takviye_Metodlar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233548193/ Betonarme_Yap__Analizlerinde_Dolgu_Duvarlar_n_Modellenme_Teknikleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546070/ BETONARME__ER_EVELER.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549880/ Betonda_Elastisite_Kuram__Ve_Baraj_Betonlar____in_Srarik_E-Modueluenuen_Kompozit_Modellerle_Tahmini. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549927/ Betonda_Nitelik_-_Sertle_me_Deneyleri_Mukavemet_Sonu_lar_n_n_Kar__la_t_r_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287435415/ Betonun_Ge__irebilme___zelliae_i.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233550067/ Betonun_Performansa_Goere_Tasar_m_nda_Yeni_Geli_meler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233550202/ Betonun_Serbest_Due_ue_ue.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287467047/ Beton_ae_le_ae_lgili_Ya__anabilecek_Problemler.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543002/ Beton_Asfalt_n_Farkl__Tuerden_Temeller_uezerindeki_Serbest_Bas_n__Mukavemet_De_erinin_De_i_imi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/299989031/ beton_genel_bilgiler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543043/ Beton_Harc_n_n_Dayan_m_Ve_Dona_Dayan_kl_l___n_n__yile_tirilmesi___in_Farkl__Tuer_Puzolan_Kullan_m_.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543095/ Beton_Karakteristik_Bas_n__Dayan_m_Testinin_Bilgisayar_Kontrollue_Olarak_Yap_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543115/ Beton_Katk__Maddeleri.docx 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543224/ Beton_Koeprue_Tabliyeleri___in_Kimyasal_Malzemeler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543369/ Beton_S_n_f_n_n_Yap__Performans_Seviyesine_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543373/ Beton_Teknik_Sartnamesi__TS-802_ve_TS_500_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543010/ Beton__elik_Has_rlar__Steel_Mesh_for_Concrete.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233542926/ Beton__Schimt___ekici_Ne___e_Yarar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283350718/ Beyaz_Pas.pdf 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233551664/ Biaxial-Multiaxial_Fatigue_And_Fracture.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552227/ Binalarda_Kullan_lan_Yueksek_Teknoloji_ueruenue_Saydam_Elemanlar_n_Is_l_Ve_Optik_oezellikleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552275/ Binalar_n_Do_al_So_utulmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552329/ Binay__Olu_turan_Sistemler_Aras_ndaki_Etkile_im_Ve_Ekip__al__mas_n_n_oenemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233551829/ Bina_Due_ey_Kabu_unda_Fotovoltaik_Panellerin_Kullan_m__lkeleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197939038/ Bina___i_Tesisatlarda_Guerueltue_Olu_umu_Ve_Ses__zolasyonu__oezellikle_Pis_Su_Tesisat_Sistemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552138/ Bina___i_Tesisatlarda_Guerueltue_Olu_umu_Ve_Ses__zolasyonu__oezellikle_Pis_Su_Tesisat_Sistemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197940234/ Birbiri__le_Yar__an_Goekdelenler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552657/ Birbiri__le_Yar__an_Goekdelenler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552400/ Bir_Yat_Liman_n_At_k_Profilinin_Saptanmas__Ve_At_k_Azalt_m____in_oernek_Bir__al__ma.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552667/ Bituem_Reolojik_Yap_s_n_n_Bituemuen_Ya_lanmas_na_Ve_Kaplaman_n_Performans_na_Olan_Etkisinin__ncelenm 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289494270/ Bolted_Double_Angle_Connections_in_Combined_Shear_and_Tension.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287479939/ Bo__luklu_Betonarme_Plak_K__pr__lerin_Ansys_Yazae_lae_mae_yla_Analizi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233553534/ Brickwork_For_Apprentices.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/276718986/ Bridge_Design_-_Precast__Prestressed_Concrete_Bridges_-_The_High_Performance_Solution.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287448245/ Bridge_Design_Manual-Texas_Department_of_Transportation.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233558852/ Bridge_Design_Manual.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233559922/ Bridge_Design_Manual.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233561145/ Bridge_Desk_Analysis.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233532507/ Bridge_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233563096/ Bridge_Engineering_Handbook_2.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233565129/ Bridge_Engineering_Handbook_3.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233566897/ Bridge_Engineering_Handbook_5.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233569200/ Bridge_Engineering_Handbook_6.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233533329/ Bridge_Inspection_Maintenance_And_Repair.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287682563/ Bridge_Inspection_Maintenance_And_Repair.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287737382/ briket_ve_hazir_bloklarla_duvar.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233533757/ Bruet_Betonun_Mimaride_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197941259/ Bruet_Betonun_Mimaride_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233534092/ Building_Concrete_Walks__Driveways__Patios__And_Steps.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291770290/ Building_Construction_and_Design_Lecture_Notes_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233534154/ Building_Construction_Glossary.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233534208/ Burgu_Kaz_k_Temeller.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197690593/ Buried_Pipe_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233537825/ Buried_Pipe_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287729944/ Cable-Based_Retrofit_Of_Steel_Building_Floors.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/288931645/ Calculus-A_Complete_Course-Sixth_Edition-Solutions_Manual.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291763024/ Calculus_Solutions_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738116/ cam_mozaik_ve_arac_gerec_bakim.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738238/ cam_ve_cam_citasi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738554/ cam_ve_pan_duvar.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293042016/ Case-Based_Reasoning_for_Converting_Working_Stress_Design-Based_Bridge_Ratings_to_Load_Factor_Design 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738730/ celikleri_ekleme_ve_baglama_cizimi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293454941/ celiktel_tasrim_ilke.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287448366/ Characterization_of_Opoka_as_A_Basis_for_Its_Use_in_Wastewater_Treatment.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/234282568/ Chemical_Admixtures_for_Concrete.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/234282691/ Chemical_Grouting.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738892/ cimento1.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287739021/ cimento2.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287739113/ cimento3.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287739283/ cimento4.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287739473/ cimento5.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/234282761/ Cimentonun_Standart_Deneyler.rar


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering
Password: insaatica

» http://rapidshare.com/files/233541477/ Bask__Betonlar__n_oezellikleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233542634/ bathe_k.-j._finite_element_procedures__ph__1996__1050s_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233542893/ Baz__Tahribats_z_Deney_Metodlar_n_n_Vakum_Uygulanm___Betonlar_n_Bas_n__Dayan_mlar_n_n_Belirlenmes.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197938781/ Baz__Tahribats_z_Deney_Metodlar_n_n_Vakum_Uygulanm___Betonlar_n_Bas_n__Dayan_mlar_n_n_Belirlenmesind 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549735/ betonarmehesap.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/228750293/ Betonarme_1_ve_2_Notlar__305_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233545657/ Betonarme_2_-_U_ur_ERSOY.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233545851/ Betonarme_Binalar_n_Deprem_Sonras__Acil_Hasar_De_erlendirmeleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233545931/ Betonarme_Binalar_n_Perdelerinin_Deprem_Etkisinde_Davran__lar_n_n__ncelenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546004/ Betonarme_Bir_Binan_n_Deprem_Guevenli_inin_Deprem_Yoenetmeli_indeki__2007__Do_rusal_Ve_Do_rusal_Olm. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546724/ Betonarme_Duvar_Kal_plar_n_ue__Boyutlu_Parametrik_Tasar_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546779/ BETONARME_K.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546985/ Betonarme_Kal_p_Maliyetinin_Bilgisayar_Ortam_nda_Tasar_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547206/ Betonarme_Karkas_Yap_larda_Malzeme__Tasar_m__uygulama_Hatalar__Ve_Deprem_Etkilerinin_Ara_t_r_lmas.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197938339/ Betonarme_Kiri_lerin_Prefabrik_Levhalarla_Gue_lendirilmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547435/ Betonarme_Kiri_lerin_Prefabrik_Levhalarla_Gue_lendirilmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547630/ Betonarme_oengermeli_Beton_Ta__y_c__Sistemlerde_Beton_Kalitesi_Yuekseltilmesinin_Ekonomik_Boyutu.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547596/ Betonarme_Onar_m_Yoentemleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547823/ Betonarme_Prefabrike_Yap_lar_Yoenetmeli_imizin_Zay_fl_klar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233547890/ Betonarme_Sistemlerde_Do_rusal_Olmayan_Davran___-_Plastik_Mafsal_Kabulue_Ve__oezuemleme.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233548112/ Betonarme_Tuep_Sistem_Yap_larda__evre_Kiri__Rijitli_i_Ve_Beton_Dayan_m_n_n_Yap__Yatay_Yuek_Davran__. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287495179/ Betonarme_Yapae_nae_n_Dolgu_Duvarae_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549026/ Betonarme_Yap_larda_Depreme_Dayan_kl_l____Sa_layan_Mimari_Tasar_m_oel_uelerinin_Belirlenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197943448/ Betonarme_Yap_larda_Depreme_Dayan_kl_l____Sa_layan_Mimari_Tasar_m_oel_uelerinin_Belirlenmesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549190/ Betonarme_Yap_larda_Perde_ve_Kolon-Kiri__Birle_im_Boelgelerinde_Ya_anan_Sorunlar_uezerine.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549294/ Betonarme_Yap_lar_n_Do_rusal_Olmayan__oezuemleme_Sonu_lar___le_Hasar_Goestergelerinin_Uyumlulu_unun_ 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549373/ Betonarme_Yap_lar_n_Performansa_Goere_De_erlendirilmesinde_Esnek_Yakla__m__Esnek_Performans_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549428/ Betonarme_Yap_lar_n_Takviye_Metodlar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233548193/ Betonarme_Yap__Analizlerinde_Dolgu_Duvarlar_n_Modellenme_Teknikleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233546070/ BETONARME__ER_EVELER.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549880/ Betonda_Elastisite_Kuram__Ve_Baraj_Betonlar____in_Srarik_E-Modueluenuen_Kompozit_Modellerle_Tahmini. 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233549927/ Betonda_Nitelik_-_Sertle_me_Deneyleri_Mukavemet_Sonu_lar_n_n_Kar__la_t_r_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287435415/ Betonun_Ge__irebilme___zelliae_i.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233550067/ Betonun_Performansa_Goere_Tasar_m_nda_Yeni_Geli_meler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233550202/ Betonun_Serbest_Due_ue_ue.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287467047/ Beton_ae_le_ae_lgili_Ya__anabilecek_Problemler.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543002/ Beton_Asfalt_n_Farkl__Tuerden_Temeller_uezerindeki_Serbest_Bas_n__Mukavemet_De_erinin_De_i_imi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/299989031/ beton_genel_bilgiler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543043/ Beton_Harc_n_n_Dayan_m_Ve_Dona_Dayan_kl_l___n_n__yile_tirilmesi___in_Farkl__Tuer_Puzolan_Kullan_m_.r 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543095/ Beton_Karakteristik_Bas_n__Dayan_m_Testinin_Bilgisayar_Kontrollue_Olarak_Yap_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543115/ Beton_Katk__Maddeleri.docx 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543224/ Beton_Koeprue_Tabliyeleri___in_Kimyasal_Malzemeler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543369/ Beton_S_n_f_n_n_Yap__Performans_Seviyesine_Etkisi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543373/ Beton_Teknik_Sartnamesi__TS-802_ve_TS_500_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233543010/ Beton__elik_Has_rlar__Steel_Mesh_for_Concrete.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233542926/ Beton__Schimt___ekici_Ne___e_Yarar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283350718/ Beyaz_Pas.pdf 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233551664/ Biaxial-Multiaxial_Fatigue_And_Fracture.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552227/ Binalarda_Kullan_lan_Yueksek_Teknoloji_ueruenue_Saydam_Elemanlar_n_Is_l_Ve_Optik_oezellikleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552275/ Binalar_n_Do_al_So_utulmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552329/ Binay__Olu_turan_Sistemler_Aras_ndaki_Etkile_im_Ve_Ekip__al__mas_n_n_oenemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233551829/ Bina_Due_ey_Kabu_unda_Fotovoltaik_Panellerin_Kullan_m__lkeleri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197939038/ Bina___i_Tesisatlarda_Guerueltue_Olu_umu_Ve_Ses__zolasyonu__oezellikle_Pis_Su_Tesisat_Sistemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552138/ Bina___i_Tesisatlarda_Guerueltue_Olu_umu_Ve_Ses__zolasyonu__oezellikle_Pis_Su_Tesisat_Sistemi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197940234/ Birbiri__le_Yar__an_Goekdelenler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552657/ Birbiri__le_Yar__an_Goekdelenler.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552400/ Bir_Yat_Liman_n_At_k_Profilinin_Saptanmas__Ve_At_k_Azalt_m____in_oernek_Bir__al__ma.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233552667/ Bituem_Reolojik_Yap_s_n_n_Bituemuen_Ya_lanmas_na_Ve_Kaplaman_n_Performans_na_Olan_Etkisinin__ncelenm 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289494270/ Bolted_Double_Angle_Connections_in_Combined_Shear_and_Tension.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287479939/ Bo__luklu_Betonarme_Plak_K__pr__lerin_Ansys_Yazae_lae_mae_yla_Analizi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233553534/ Brickwork_For_Apprentices.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/276718986/ Bridge_Design_-_Precast__Prestressed_Concrete_Bridges_-_The_High_Performance_Solution.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287448245/ Bridge_Design_Manual-Texas_Department_of_Transportation.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233558852/ Bridge_Design_Manual.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233559922/ Bridge_Design_Manual.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233561145/ Bridge_Desk_Analysis.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233532507/ Bridge_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233563096/ Bridge_Engineering_Handbook_2.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233565129/ Bridge_Engineering_Handbook_3.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233566897/ Bridge_Engineering_Handbook_5.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233569200/ Bridge_Engineering_Handbook_6.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233533329/ Bridge_Inspection_Maintenance_And_Repair.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287682563/ Bridge_Inspection_Maintenance_And_Repair.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287737382/ briket_ve_hazir_bloklarla_duvar.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233533757/ Bruet_Betonun_Mimaride_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197941259/ Bruet_Betonun_Mimaride_Kullan_m_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233534092/ Building_Concrete_Walks__Driveways__Patios__And_Steps.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291770290/ Building_Construction_and_Design_Lecture_Notes_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233534154/ Building_Construction_Glossary.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233534208/ Burgu_Kaz_k_Temeller.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197690593/ Buried_Pipe_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233537825/ Buried_Pipe_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287729944/ Cable-Based_Retrofit_Of_Steel_Building_Floors.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/288931645/ Calculus-A_Complete_Course-Sixth_Edition-Solutions_Manual.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291763024/ Calculus_Solutions_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738116/ cam_mozaik_ve_arac_gerec_bakim.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738238/ cam_ve_cam_citasi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738554/ cam_ve_pan_duvar.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293042016/ Case-Based_Reasoning_for_Converting_Working_Stress_Design-Based_Bridge_Ratings_to_Load_Factor_Design 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738730/ celikleri_ekleme_ve_baglama_cizimi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293454941/ celiktel_tasrim_ilke.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287448366/ Characterization_of_Opoka_as_A_Basis_for_Its_Use_in_Wastewater_Treatment.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/234282568/ Chemical_Admixtures_for_Concrete.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/234282691/ Chemical_Grouting.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287738892/ cimento1.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287739021/ cimento2.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287739113/ cimento3.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287739283/ cimento4.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287739473/ cimento5.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/234282761/ Cimentonun_Standart_Deneyler.rar


----------



## خيطو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا عبيتلي مخي بالعامية الشامية


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

للاسف يا اخي الكريم لايوجد مجلد واحد يجمعهم كلهم..لذا الله يعينك العلم يحتاج الى التعب..انا بحثت وقدمت لإخواني وهذا ليس مجال تخصصي ..نسالكم الدعاء..لا تنسو كتابة اللينكات وعدم اخذها نسخ..


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

Civil Engineering Database
Password: insaatica


http://rapidshare.com/files/232780950/ 04107.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/293480130/ 12KDDMR_TAM.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232779766/ 1502_Tipi_Afet_Konutunun_Nonlineer_Statik__tme_Analizi_Ve_Deprem_Hasar_n_n_Kar__la_t_r_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/295521824/ 1ci_anlartae_m.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232780598/ 2006_Design_Build_Standard_Specifications_For_Highway_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232773890/ 21._Yuezy_l_n__imentolar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197937491/ 21._Yuezy_l__imentolar_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232779569/ 23-Mechanical_Modelling_and_Computational_Issues_in_Civil_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232773480/ 3-D_Structural_Geology.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291738314/ 3D__Tutorials_AutoCAD_2007_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232779651/ 413-Istanbulun_Donusumu.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232779686/ 424-SSaglamtunc.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232773583/ 4_Noktal___Gerilme_Se_imli_Bir_Hibrid_Mambran_Sonlu_Eleman.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232773697/ 5-3.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/195018460/ A.Do_anguen.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/263559273/ Adobe_Reader_9.0_Lite_ENG.exe 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287471716/ Ado__im___imento_Beton_San._ve_Tic._A.__.___evresel_Etki_Deae_erlendirme_Raporu_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232784373/ Advanced_Analysis_and_Design_of_Steel_Frames__0470030615.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232784877/ Advanced_Civil_Infrastructure_Materials_Advancements_in_Science_and_Mechanics.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232788228/ Advanced_Engineering_Mathematics.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284767426/ ae_n__aat-Kanunlar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232788292/ Afet_Yerlerindeki_Acil_Sa_l_k_Hizmetleri__le__lgili_Yoenetmelikler.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197672906/ After_The_Earthquakes__Elastic_Rebound_On_An_Urban_Planet.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232789588/ After_The_Earthquakes__Elastic_Rebound_On_An_Urban_Planet.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232789647/ Afyon_Mermer_Tozu_Ve_Soma_U_ucu_Kuel_Katk_l__Betonlar_n_Donma-_oezuelme_oezellikleri_Ve_Ekonomik_De_ 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232789660/ Agrega__Tas__Harc_ve_Kargir_Genel_Teknik_Sartnamesi.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232790112/ aguner-seminer.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287733663/ ahsap_bolme_duvar.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287733758/ ahsap_oyma_restorasyon.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287734419/ ahsap_sutun_ve_duvarlar.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287734742/ ahsap_tavan_ve_dosemeler.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232790212/ Ahsap_Yap_lar_ve_Deprem.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/259032397/ ah__351_ap_standartlar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232791435/ Airfield_Flexible_Pavement_-_Mobilization_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232792390/ Airfield_Rigid_Pavement_-_Mobilization_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232793762/ Airport_Pavement_Design_And_Evaluation.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232793952/ Ak__kanla_t_r_c__Katk_lar_n_Har_ta_Su_Kesme_Performans__-_Mukavemet__li_kisine_Etkileri.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287736107/ alci_levha_bolme_duvar.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287736754/ alci_levha_ile_kaplama.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287736943/ alci_siva.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287737125/ alci_vitray_restorasyonu.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232794129/ Alkali-Silika_Reaksiyonu.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291768514/ All_Civil_Engineering_Exams_Lecture_Notes_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232794526/ Aluminium_Design_And_Construction.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232794914/ Amorf_Silika_Ve_Enduestriye_Katk_s_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232795018/ Analysis_Of_A_Fully_Discrete_Finite_Element_Method.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232797700/ Analytical_Methods_In_Anisotropic_Elasticity.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232798741/ Analyzing_Uncertainty_In_Civil_Engineering.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287434400/ An_Architects_Guide_To_Fame.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291741947/ An_Introduction_to_Geotechnical_Processes_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/284380012/ APA_Engineered_Wood_Handbook.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232804050/ Applied_Finite_Element_Analysis__Second_Edition_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232805805/ Applied_Strength_Of_Materials.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197696557/ Applied_Structural_Mechanics_-_Fundamentals_Of_Elasticity__Load-Bearing_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232806635/ Applied_Structural_Mechanics_-_Fundamentals_Of_Elasticity__Load-Bearing_Structures.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232806764/ Arakl__Boelgesi_Kil_Yataklar_n_n_Tu_la_Ve_Kiremit_Yap_m_nda_Kullan_labilirli_inin_Ara_t_r_lmas_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283338720/ Architectural_Record__02-2003_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283339588/ Architectural_Record__02-2005_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283340905/ Architectural_Record__02-2006_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283341849/ Architectural_Record__03-2005_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283343687/ Architectural_Record__04-2004_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283345473/ Architectural_Record__04-2005_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283346846/ Architectural_Record__04-2006_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283348641/ Architectural_Record__05-2004_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283350326/ Architectural_Record__05-2006_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287434528/ Architecture_Bords__Resim_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287868973/ Architecture_Sustainable_Building_Design.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287447715/ Architecture__Resim_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232809903/ Architertural_Tiles_-_Conservation_And_Restoration.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232808204/ Arch_Dam_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232810016/ Ardegermeli_Kolon-Kiri__Birle_imlerinin_Tersinir_Tekrarl__Yuekler_Alt_ndaki_Davran___.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287737264/ asma_cati_yapmak.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232810261/ Asma_Koepruelerin_Dinamik_Analizi.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287493216/ Asphalt_Cements.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232810406/ Asphalt_Maintenance_And_Repair.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/283350631/ Assessing_Building_Performance.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/289066910/ Assessing_the_Condition_and_Repair.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232810445/ ASTM_A_307.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232810432/ ASTM_A_36.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232769677/ Atterberg_Limit_Tests.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232769650/ At_k_Mermerlerin_Asfalt_Kaplamalarda.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232769918/ Autocad.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291740392/ AutoCAD_2006_VBA_A_Programmer_s_Reference_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291743050/ AutoCAD_2007_For_Dummies_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291742154/ AutoCAD_2008_3D_Modeling_Workbook_For_Dummies_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291751790/ AutoCAD_2008_and_AutoCAD_LT_2008_Bible_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/291748757/ AutoCAD_Professional_Tips_and_Techniques_Insaatica.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232770789/ Awaken_Your_Interior_Designer.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/287479756/ Ayasofyanae_n_Deprem_Davranae___ae_.zip 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232781051/ A_Project_Management_Primer.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232781552/ A_State_Of_The_Art_Review_Of_High_Performance_Structures_Built_In_Canada.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/232810799/ A__r__Donat_l__Kiri_lerde_Boyut_Etkisinde_K_r_lma_Parametrelerinin_Do_rusal_Ve_Do_rusal_Olmayan_A.ra 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/237420085/ Barit_ve_A__287___305_r_Betonlar.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233537892/ Base_Isolation_Systems.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233540288/ Basics_Of_Concrete_Science.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233541333/ Basics_Of_Foundation_Design.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233538498/ Basic_Coastal_Engineering__3rd_Edition_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/247021565/ Basic_Coastal_Engineering__3rd_Edition_.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/233539332/ Basic_Concepts_In_Digital_Signal_Processing_For_Seismologists.rar 
» http://rapidshare.com/files/197697276/ Basic_Concepts_In_Digital_Signal_Processing_For_Seismologists.rar


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

لقد قمت بتجربة كل اللينكات بنفسي وكلها تعمل والحمدلله........


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو التثبيت يا اخواني الكرام حتى يستفيد جميع المهندسين ان شاء الله...


----------



## خيطو (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أنه موقع تركي رائع وضعته في المفضلة


----------



## eng abdallah (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ALICIVIL (15 أبريل 2010)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> اخواني الكرام هذه قائمه بأسماء الكتب الموجوده امامكم وانتظرو المزيد قريبا ان شاء الله....وبالترتيب
> civil engineering and structures
> civil engineering and architecture database
> 
> ...



hi dear friends

i need password for rar files

insaatica is not password


----------



## amr14 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

all rar files is protected by password and when I try (insaatica ) it told it's wrong pass


----------



## magdyamdb (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*all rar files is protected by password and when I try (insaatica ) it told it's wrong pass*​


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

